# hypochloridia



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

How common is hypochloridia? It can be a contributing factor in SIBO recurrence, yes? What are the common symptoms?Can someone relatively young (late 30s) be afflicted with this, or is it typically only the older set?...just trying to research anything that might be a possible cause of my recurring bacterial overgrowth.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well in this study where people have artificially low stomach acid (taking a proton pump inhibitor) it didn't seem to be making a huge difference in SIBO in IBSershttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1983480...mp;ordinalpos=1I suspect it is more about how the small intestine clears it self then what % of bacteria survive at what pH in the stomach.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen... I did read somewhere that hypochloridia could be a contributing factor in SIBO, but I'm having trouble finding specific info about it, other than some common symptoms are bloating after eating (duh, we IBSers all get that anyway pretty much), mineral deficiencies (I have an iron deficiency), and possibly recurring yeast infections (I had these a few years ago, recurring, although I haven't had one in quite a while).Do you know what some other common symptoms are?Anyway, I'm going to at least mention this to my GI since I want to cover all my bases...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Can't find much from the regular medical scientific sites I usually try to get information from.Seems every single alternative medicine site has something, but how good those lists are, I do not know.Here is something on Achlorhydria but not sure it really gives you any answers you are looking forhttp://emedicine.medscape.com/article/170066-overviewIron deficiency can be from a lot of things. Being female and before menopause is one of them. Diet plays a big role, including which foods you eat with what other foods.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks. That actually did help a bit... I think it's probably a longshot that I have this; probably the only way I could have gotten it would be the h. pylori infection. Last night about 2 hours after I ate dinner I vomited (which _never_ happens), and it was like I was vomiting up pure water. There was no acidity at all... not sure if that means anything or not. My doctor is supposed to call me back sometime today; might ask him about it.


----------

